# not trying to start anything



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

i was looking at the photo gallery and saw the nice haul Talapia caught of spot. i was wondering what is the purpose of keeping well lets just saw a few hundred fish?

db77


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't keep many fish but when it comes to spot I can keep 500 spot and take them to work and they would all be gone in 10 minutes.
Out of 100 employees only 5 or 6 of us saltwater fish. We are always being asked to bring in fish expecially spot.

Robert


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Another thought dickyboy77 is that many people corn and salt spot for the winter. I do understand your question as you are showing a concern for our future and the environment. This time, I think, it's OK for Talapia to keep as much as he can catch. Keep an eye open for "do-badders".


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*no pun intended*

just wondering what people do with that many fish. i don't care if people take many spot and croaker etc. but i was wondering if they use it as fertilizer, feed a small nation or what. 
like i said i am not trying to start a riot.
db77


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with you DB77. I can always use some brined frozen spot for drum bait, but I only keep a dozen or so for that purpose. And yes I eat a few. Someone else said it but I'll repeat it - a man has an obligation to feed his family but not all his friends and neighbors and folks at the workplace. If everyone kept that many fish, we would all be complaining 'cause there weren't any fish to catch. I'll bet he would be the first to complain. The ocean is large but the fishery isn't unlimited. If I stepped on any toes, so be it.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

dickyboy77 said:


> i was looking at the photo gallery and saw the nice haul Talapia caught of spot. i was wondering what is the purpose of keeping well lets just saw a few hundred fish?
> 
> db77



DB I agree with you 100 percent. I wanted to say something but didnt wnat to piss anyone off. But now that you mention it I will say did he really need to keep that many fish? I also think that yes we shoould keep what we will use but there should be a limit and no we do not need to feed our neighbors and coworkers. If they want fish go fishing......


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

You ain't asians, you wouldn't understand. I'm asian and we have ways of cooking fish, from fresh to frozen to dried, some even pickled. Say what you say, but he ain't breaking no laws and he ain't wasting any one of those fish, so none of our concern. You think by keeping that many spots will shorten the populations, I think maybe, but I think the boaters do more damage.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> You ain't asians, you wouldn't understand. I'm asian and we have ways of cooking fish, from fresh to frozen to dried, some even pickled. Say what you say, but he ain't breaking no laws and he ain't wasting any one of those fish, so none of your concern. You think by keeping that many spots will shorten the populations, I think maybe, but I think the boaters do more damage.



no offense crawfish. As I said keep what you can use if he is going to use/eat them im all for it....and yes I have seen boaters as well keep large quantities of spot/croaker.....just dont want to see any go to waste for the sake of a picture....in the past you could keep all the freshwater bluegill perch brim etc...now there is a limit of 50 per person/day...maybe it is time to put a similar limit on the spot/croaker.....just my .02 worth.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

RedskinFan228 said:


> no offense crawfish. As I said keep what you can use if he is going to use/eat them im all for it....and yes I have seen boaters as well keep large quantities of spot/croaker.....just dont want to see any go to waste for the sake of a picture....in the past you could keep all the freshwater bluegill perch brim etc...now there is a limit of 50 per person/day...maybe it is time to put a similar limit on the spot/croaker.....just my .02 worth.


Agreed!!! There's should be a limit on any recreational fishing. 300 is over kill.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Who you callin Asian?......I love to catch fish....but cleanin in em?....Crawdaddy would you help a brutha out?


Here's my method to madness...9ft tica ,dbl bttm rig ,size 1 or 2 long shanks .....catch me some spot....

Remove spot from hooks ,

Slice off head ,hook the head to a 8/0 - 10/0 circle ,cast her out on the heaver.....

Keep catchin spots ,...repeat process ,until ya pull in a Nice'un


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

AWWW Comeon Nsearch ...  

That little bitty thing  You should'a let him go and tried for his daddy!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Advisor said:


> AWWW Comeon Nsearch ...
> 
> That little bitty thing  You should'a let him go and tried for his daddy!!



All fish C-N-R'ed......beats catch'n nothing


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just my 2 cents I think we should think of the future there was a time up here in the north not too long ago where catching and keeping 100+ snapper blues was common and sure we didn't waste them but now 10 is the limit and to the statement of giving the fish away instead of bringing the people the fish why not take them fishing rememeber give a man a fish you will feed him for a day teach the man to fish and he will be fed for a life time again just my 2 cents and if I have offended I'm sorry as I did not mean to offend anyone.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

before you guys get too concerned with a fisherman bringing home 100-200 spot, do consider the impact that netters have on spot. they are hauling thousands everyday. Comercially this time of year they get cheap too, I think a frozen flat of spot cost about 50$ It would be like yelling at a guy for cast netting menhaden when omega sits off shore netting tons. remember recreational fishermen are never the problem


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm gonna have to agree with a quota being set up. ---------Even though I don't have a problem with what Talapia did: he said he only targets spot two times a year. And gives them to friends and family. (Ever have a fish fry with spot? These are tiny fish..not lake trout or whiting and they go quick. You can go through a lot just as bait.) --------------

But there are always people just trying to outfish each other that don't even want to eat the fish-- its these guys that need a limit.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Spots*

Well Said Spots Are Little Fish Takes About 4-5 To Make A Decent Croaker. Try Having A Family Cook Out Or Fish Fry With Some. U Will Need A Lot. I Guess That U Would Rather He Purchase As Opposed To Catching His Own? Either Way He Doesnt Waste Them And If He Choses To Pass On Some To His Fellow Man So Be It . I Could Think Of Things More Pertinent To Post. Just My .02 As Well. If I Stepped On Toes I Apologize But U Will B Ok :d :d Tap Is A Great Guy And Even Better Fisherman Just Take A Moment And Read Some Of His Posts.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

dickyboy77 said:


> i was looking at the photo gallery and saw the nice haul Talapia caught of spot. i was wondering what is the purpose of keeping well lets just saw a few hundred fish?
> 
> db77


I do not get on the VA board too often
so I did not get a chance to respond.

I was hesitant to post the pics just
for this reason....I went into very 
great detail to explain what the fish
would be used for and to emphasis that
they would not be wasted in any way.

If you follow my posts you will see that I
fish inshore/offshore about 99% of the time.
Once or twice a year, I go fishing for spot
with my family and we stock up. Those 
fish will be spread out among 3 families
mine, parents, and in-laws (about 100 spot each) and we actually will probably need 
to make one more trip to meet our winter 
quata. 

I guess that It would be OK to go spot
fishing 10 times and catch 30 a trip  ,
but I just am not inclined to go spot
fishing that much. I GO ONCE or TWICE
a year...PERIOD. I guess that I am
slightly dissappointed about the question 
since I went to such great detail to include these facts in my original posts.

Caught Myself, 

"I'll bet he would be the first to complain. The ocean is large but the fishery isn't unlimited. If I stepped on any toes, so be it."

I do not know you and you do not know me, 
so I guess that make you fully qualified to 
make that comment on my fishing ethics and
personality.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

OK now we have another difference of points of view. Well here is my point of view, Talapia is with in the law and as long as he put them to good use which it sounds like he did. I say no bashing him. If you don't like it start going to the Finfish advisory meetings and voice your views, ask for a limit. I other words use the system to get what you want. Remember the squeaky wheel gets the grease. That is the forum for this. He broke no law, so leave him alone, it was a good catch. By the way I did not see any P&S members at the menhaden meeting.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Digger Is Right*

Well Said And Well Put U R Exactly Right :d :d


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I was not bashing I was just giving something that happened up here in the north and I used snapper blues because you need about the same amout to have a meal and for the record I was not complaining about his catch I was just pointing out that someone might think to put limits on the catches when they put a limit on blues there was not a problem of over fishing blues someone just stated we need to have a limit. The bottom line is we all need to look at how we do things now and how should we do things in the future we ALL need watch each other as you all know if we let the powers that be decide for us they more then likely will get it wrongand make what we enjoy to do less enjoyable.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Cocoaflea*

I Wasnt Pointing Fingers @ You I Was Referring To Comments In General. Yoyu Are Right About What Uyou Said. My Point Was This He Stated The Facts Who What When And Why And He Was Within The Law. Period. If They Were Not Trying To Start Anything Then They 1) Shouldnt Have Used Tap's Name 2) Just Make A General Statement And Let It Go.
When A Name Is Attached To Voiced Concerns It Looks As Though He Is Being Criticized For His Catch And His Integrity As A Honest Man Following The Law. In Closing Lets All Shake Hands And Enjoy A Nice 3 Day Weekend Of Fishing.

P.s. Pray For The Hurricane Victims!!


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Tap:

I have no problem with what you did, though you made one critical mistake............. you kept in 2 trips what you could have kept in 10. That is a net loss of 8 fishing trip excuses. Fishing is the fun part.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fishloser said:


> Tap:
> 
> I have no problem with what you did, though you made one critical mistake............. you kept in 2 trips what you could have kept in 10. That is a net loss of 8 fishing trip excuses. Fishing is the fun part.


Actually it was one trip  But seriously, 
I enjoy fishing very much. Most folks
here on the VA boards do not know me, 
but I am probably one of the biggest
C/R Tautog fisherman in Ocean City. I 
have probably released a hundred keeper
size tog this year alone. They were all
tagged by Capt Monty on the Morning Star
Party Boat. I will make some meat trips
no doubt. I always stock up in the fall, 
you should (well probably not now) see
a meat tog trip report from me in the 
Oct/Nov/Dec range (I do like a few for the 
freezer). I could catch seabass all day 
long but I choose to let them live and 
go after C/R fish while the rest of the boat
is killing them...why? Because I do not 
need anymore.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Calm down everyone!

I really don't think DB77 saw the report on the Maryland Board about Talapia's trip. Rather he just saw the photo in the gallery (like his post said) and even complimented his catch. So to me I can see where he raised the question (and he prefaced it by saying he was not trying to start anything).

All someone had to to do was refer him to Talapia's original report to get the answer, but no one did, so here it is:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20019

(Which by the way, if that was the Rappahannock River in VA, shouldn't the post have been on the VA Board?  ..JK!!)


Again heck of a day Talapia!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Well if by chance i run outta of spot fer bait and i cant catch any, i know where to go J/K


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

1) Spot are not overfished
2) They are prolific breeders
3) They are short-lived (3-5 years) 
4) Past major bycatch mortality of small spots has been reduced though Bycath Reduction Devices in the shrimp trawls and escape panels in long haul nets.
5) Catch rates are determined by the strength of the year class since we are fishing on essential a single year class (2-year old fish).
6) Spots are great eating and 3-5 with trimmings make a meal. We have a spot fish fry with my dad’s clan (aunts, uncles, cousins, cousin-in-laws, young’en, friends) and will go thu 100-125 fish in one meal. I could give away a couple of hundred pounds to this crowd (low-country S. Cagalaki) 
7) Properly prepared, they have a good shelf life in the freezer. 
8) Apply your personal catch ethics to yourself and not to others who are within the law. If you want to catch & clean 10 spots for a meal fine. If you want to catch & clean 100-200, OK by me as well
9) A post that starts out, “not trying to start anything”, usually does.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*who would of thought*

all i wanted to know was what the heck does a man do with that many fish???
i rather use them for bait instead of clean them all. Hell i hate cleaning a 15-40lb fish.

db77


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

dickyboy77 said:


> all i wanted to know was what the heck does a man do with that many fish???
> i rather use them for bait instead of clean them all. Hell i hate cleaning a 15-40lb fish.
> 
> db77


use them for paperweights


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

Baitwaster nailed it.
Mind your own business.
Not trying to start anything.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> all i wanted to know was what the heck does a man do with that many fish???


Hey, db77. I was wondering the same thing. That's a lotta spot. You need like an electric knife for that many. 
No one offended. Keep your chin up.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Geesh*

I love dem SPOT  shame they wont all yeller bellies tho


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

BaitWaster said:


> 1) Spot are not overfished
> 2) They are prolific breeders
> 3) They are short-lived (3-5 years)
> 4) Past major bycatch mortality of small spots has been reduced though Bycath Reduction Devices in the shrimp trawls and escape panels in long haul nets.
> ...



ima have to agree to that 100%, as far as me personally, i dont keep any of them really and i think they taste kinda funny(except when AL makes chips). the only ones i keep is strictly for sandbridge drum run on the pier, other than that there's other stuff i'd rather be using.. but as far as what other people do that are not breaking codes.... not my biznass. 

neil


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Talapia said:


> Those
> fish will be spread out among 3 families
> mine, parents, and in-laws (about 100 spot each) and we actually will probably need
> to make one more trip to meet our winter
> quata.


I was correct. You did complain. Still probably need more. You're right, unfortanutely I don't know you but if you were my best friend my opinion would still be the same. I stated my opinion. You may be offended if you wish. Good luck on your next trip!

George


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

Man there are allot of people who just wont something to bitch about but I bet that not one of you is guilty of wasting a fish or two. Along day of fishing plenty of ice in the cooler ah they be all right till tomorrow, tomorrow rolls around something comes up, next week go to go fishing again what the hells in the cooler. When you haven’t done this then bitch about someone keeping a bunch of legally caught fish and doing with them what they please. And dick anyone who post something like this is looking to start a long winded debate or a fight 

“i was looking at the photo gallery and saw the nice haul Talapia caught of spot. i was wondering what is the purpose of keeping well lets just saw a few hundred fish?”

Exspecialy when you posted this on the original post about the spot 

i wasn't trying to start anything and i don't usually look at all the boards. nice catch, but all i was asking was what does a person, you were the chosen, do with all that fish. i know spot produce...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Man there are allot of people who just wont something to bitch about but I bet that not one of you is guilty of wasting a fish or two. Along day of fishing plenty of ice in the cooler ah they be all right till tomorrow, tomorrow rolls around something comes up, next week go to go fishing again what the hells in the cooler. When you haven’t done this then bitch about someone keeping a bunch of legally caught fish and doing with them what they please. And dick anyone who post something like this is looking to start a long winded debate or a fight
> 
> “i was looking at the photo gallery and saw the nice haul Talapia caught of spot. i was wondering what is the purpose of keeping well lets just saw a few hundred fish?”


Man, I like this guy.


----------

